# Soap?



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

This kind of belongs in dairy... lol I am looking for a more advanced soap recipe than the one Im using currently. Maybe one with coconut oil? Thanks in advance!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I recommend the book, Soapmaker's companion.... it has scads of recipes and info... check on half.com for cheapest prices... I'm refinishing floors today, so I cant post a recipe right now, but if you pm me and ask, I'll try to get to it as soon as I can! There are lots of recipes online too.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What other types of oils do you want to incorporate into the soap....I have many tried and true that I make.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

I am open to anything!  The only recipe I have tried so far was just a basic lard, lard, and only lard recipe. lol


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

This is the recipe I currently use. 

4 ounces weight Coconut Oil
5 ounces weight Olive Oil
5 ounces weight Palm Oil
2 ounces weight any emollient oil (like Sweet Almond Oil, Golden Jojoba Oil, etc.)
2.2 ounces weight Lye 
7 fluid ounces Goat Milk


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Thank you Xmenah! That looks like a great recipe!


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Goat Shea Regular
Olive 3200 
Shea 1800 
Palm 775 
Coconut 550 

Lye 860 
Fluid 1900 

I measure everything in grams. It makes great soap!!
This is a big recipe and you might want to cut it in half.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks Randi!  Where do you buy your Shea butter? (Ive never used it. It is butter right?)


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I get all the oils I can't get at Walmart from Brambleberry.com they also have a great site with beginner cold process soap recipes.

You can use just about any fats in soapmaking...it's knowing how those fats "work" that make wonderful soap bars. The link below has a list of commonly used oils and tells you the qualities of each.... you can use the lye calculator on www.brambleberry.com to create your own recipe.

http://candleandsoap.about.com/od/soapm ... ngoils.htm


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

If anybody is looking for Grapeseed oil, I got about a gallon of it (I think that is how much I got) at Costco. It was pretty reasonable.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

I get my carrier oils from Cibaria. They are a little pricey because I have to ship cross country but they always have what I need....
http://www.cibariasoapsupply.com/shop/index.php/
I like Brambleberry for essential oils and also use WFmed.
http://www.wfmed.com/
Most of what I buy is either organic or wildcrafted because we are applying for USDA Organic certification.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

I think one of the most important things in soap making is knowing your ingredients. Knowing what effect each oil will have on your finished product will really help you choose which ones you want to put in your soap.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks guys! I'll look into all those links. I predict lots of soap soon!


----------

